# Halloween and Your Age



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can relate to the not having the strength or energy to do things. And you don't realize it until you actually get there! Also- I am tech challenged, having not had any computers, or any other tech things until older, so am still figuring all that out. The computer generated sounds and props that some people on here make, It might as well be greek to me. I am figuring out the more conventional motor driven things, hubby can do anything of that nature, it's just getting him to do it, he has his own projects(why they are more important than halloween, I'll never know! LOL) He is retiring next year, says he will get more imvolved. We'll see, I am going to try and teach this old dog some new tricks and figure it out my self(that's where all the tutorials will help)


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess that is my biggest fear. I have had serious health issues in the last 18 months which have really impaired everything I do. Its funny when you are younger or even older but not having medical problems how much we can get done. I never thought about being like this cause I have always been on the go 100 mph my whole life.

This neuropathy I have now has stopped me dead in my tracks.......some days it just cripples the hell out me. It takes a lot of my enjoyment out of all my decorating because I hurt so damn bad & have to keep stopping to rest. I'm still managing to get everything done its just a matter of starting sooner with the decorating. AND to be honest.....with Hubby as disabled as he is I would have nothing done if it wasn't for my EX hubby who does all the building & setting up of the projects. He actually does all the major stuff with my guidance. He puts up all the lights around the house & yard, carries everything in the house for me. I'm very grateful for all he does.

To make it easier.......after being married to him for 20 years...he pretty much knows what to do !!
Thank God he's a good sport.

Muffy


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

The hubby and I joke every year about whose going to climb the ladder when it comes to getting our decorations ready....both of us have mild arthritis from playing sports in college and now we are paying for it already. It may take a bit longer than it use to to get everything set up, but I actually think the older we get, every year it seems the more we enjoy Halloween and the haunting season in general. 

We've found ourselves enjoying the more laid back Halloween events in the area over the past few years, like the zoo events and such...where it's more about the ambiance than the scares and the gore. 

I've also noticed the past few years that we start planning earlier and earlier for the next year...LOL My husband jokes it's because if we don't start now, both of our memories are getting so bad, we'll forget about our ideas if we don't get working on them early!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm finding that I'm 'age' and 'country' challenged lol 
I was just telling Dh after the last party that I think I'm getting too old for this. Things go well until the day before the party. Then that day and the day of the party itself...things are so rushed and hectic that by the end of the party, I'm totally and completely wiped out.

We are also 'country' challenged. Sometimes we have to work extra hard to create certain effects because things aren't always so easy to find here...or if you do find them, much more expensive. An example: We wanted to make one of those hands in a jar like described in this forum for our mad scientist lab...with the light on top and the bubbles in it. Light wasnt a problem...making the bubbles wasn't a problem...but trying to find a large plastic or glass jar here is impossible (milkbone or dill pickle jar). People just don't buy in that large of quantities here. Even in the places that sell to businesses and restaurants.
Then you also have directions in english with US measurements and voltages that have to be translated into metrics and europeans currents....along with the name for items. I never knew the english names for that technical stuff when I still lived in the states, let alone can tell Dh what the dutch equivalent for it would be lol
But we muddle our way through and Dh is pretty handy so if he can't figure it out by reading the instructions, if the pics are good enough he can find his own 'dutch' way of putting it together 

We are already working on props for next year. Want to have everything done by February haha Yeah, right. But I would rather be working on it now in the winter when there isn't much to do than in the summer when I'd rather be out having fun in the sun.

MsM


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dh and I are early 30s, no kids. 

We aren't restricted in our prop building except for being a little technically challenged.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

I think a couple of factors are at play here. Age has certainly slowed me down in the amount of time it takes to set up and tear down, as well as the size of the haunt keeps growing. So the bottom line for me is, I still go "all out", it just takes longer to do now. Soon I'll just leave it set up year round and devote all my time to building more props.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Listen you old farts, get with it and start drinking Starbucks and take a caffeine pill!!!


Really, I'm just joking.

I'm 25, have a kid, and feel great. I feel like I'm in my prime, _especialy_ when it comes to decorating for a holiday. My son is 2yrs old and I feel that this is the best time for me to make sure I'm active and showing him the ropes! I can't wait until he actually understands what it's 
all about'. When he finally realizes that Halloween (among other holidays) isn't just about candy, dressing up, or even decorating, but all those things combined + the spirit of it all.

I'm so glad I've still got the energy and stamina to put forth the effort without crappin out as soon as it's over.

For real, I don't mean any offense to what I said.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> Listen you old farts, get with it and start drinking Starbucks and take a caffeine pill!!!
> I'm so glad I've still got the energy and stamina to put forth the effort without crappin out as soon as it's over.
> 
> For real, I don't mean any offense to what I said.


I remember when I was younger and thought that way as well. YOUR DAY WIIL COME TED! haha I'm putting the 'meeple curse' on you 
When my kids were young, my brother (who didn't have any kids at the time) used to say to me all the time....when I have kids, my kids aren't going to act like that....when I have kids, my kids...etc. I put the curse on him as well and his kids turned out way worse than mine ever were! haha So watch out buddy! 

MsM


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

My age doesn't play a factor in my haunting. I'm late 30's with 3 kids, who enjoy helping me set up. My only limitation is living in base housing, they have lots of rules on what and how much I can put up. For all of you that age does play a factor, my hats off to you and keep up the good work. Unless I continue to stay in shape for the next 30 years, I can see how it would limit all the climbing and jumping around I do to set up


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

It's good to know that I am not the oldest here. Although I too have health issues, age is not an issue other than the fact that I'm somewhat concerned that some of my neighbors might think that I'm too old to be doing this. I know that I should have learned by now from members here that one is never too old. I also suffer from lack of experience. I have done my share of work on the house. I built an entry porch on the back of my house, and I remodeled my dining room among other things. However, using 2 x 4s and drywall is not the same as working with prop material, servos and motors. I think that good Halloween decorating is an art. Hopefully I can gain experience from members here. I'm an old dog hoping to learn new tricks. One of my biggest constraints is space. I have a small yard and am limited to how much I can display.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Buncha' old fogies here! You should take Scaritol.

The only thing I foresee changing in the near future is NOT putting everything in the attic. Eventually either the ladder will break or I will just miss a step and break my neck. 

The ladder says it has a 250lb capacity... I weigh 230 lbs, and I'm pretty sure every box I carry puts me over the limit.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Wibret...where do you by scareitol! I will try anything. Altough I am new on the block, I am not new to overcoming obstacles associated with age and disability. I am 55 and never expected to slow down. My mind works at warp speed but my body has been challenged by neurological challenges that come and go. It has taken be a long time to accept that I have limitations but the good news is I can get things done it I workin the limitations. I think working on a project like building a haunt will work for me because I can build it slowly throughout the year. If I stay focused and get one thing done at a time it will grow over time. I expect that by the time my one-year old grandson is old enough to be involved we should have a great time together. I just refuse to give up and sit down! Maybe insted of taking scareitol we should consider taking damitol!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Good thread. I turn 50 in January. Part of me looks forward to many more years of maintaining the display/walkthrough I have now. The other part tells me at some point, I will scale back to maybe just the front yard display we started with (only with more/better stuff). I think in some areas I've "peaked", not the least among them, storage and actual workable space for the haunt. I'm in pretty good shape and very good health but still "feel it" after a day of putting up fence,walls, tarps, etc.. I also hear my legs complaining rhe morning after Halloween, from being on my feet for 20 hours. My wife and I were getting the Christmas decorations down today and looking at all the stuff we've accumulated in 24 years of marriage We both agree that we don't need anything else and will part with a lot of things once our three sons move out and have places of their own. Not slowing down, but trying to be practical and not have so much stuff it become a burden or chore for us or them. All that said, I look forward to another 10 years or so of great Halloween displays, Lord willing and good health prevailing.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

wilbret said:


> The only thing I foresee changing in the near future is NOT putting everything in the attic. Eventually either the ladder will break or I will just miss a step and break my neck.
> 
> The ladder says it has a 250lb capacity... I weigh 230 lbs, and I'm pretty sure every box I carry puts me over the limit.



LOL! I was thinking the same thing today as I was juggling bins of Christmas stuff down our attic "ladder steps". I'm just under 195 lbs but those wooden slats seem more rickety every year!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I am 31 and loving every minute of it. Sounds like I had better enjoy it while I can. My kids are young but I think they will be able to carry on the legacy of yard haunting- eventually I may be able to take my wifes job of directing i.e. move that there, move this here, put that over there, no wait put it back ...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Same as you Mrs. Leatherface. Plus we live in an apartment so we're limited that way as well. I'm finding why many men end up taking over their kids hobbies as time goes by. Like you say the mind is still as yound as ever. I got an HO train set for Chrismtas when I was 12. I ran it for 2 years, and then my dad took it over. Now he has a train running around his whole basement, belongs to a train club and they go about 25 weekends out of the year doing weekend long shows around NY and PA. And he's in his late 70's now.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I will soon to be 55 years young and I still put together "Medusas Dark Dwellings" pretty much single handed. It's hard work but always well worth the effort! I plan to keep this up until they make me one of the "forever" props in my graveyard....lol!!
All Haunters are pretty much young at heart.Personally,I am a card carrying member of the Peter Pan club..I'll never grow up.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well Said Medusa!!

Muffy


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same thing today as I was juggling bins of Christmas stuff down our attic "ladder steps". I'm just under 195 lbs but those wooden slats seem more rickety every year!


I am a DIY home repair / improvement guy. I don't have any attic space, but along time ago, I saw plans on building a thing to help with attic stairs. Basically it was a couple of boards attached at 90 degrees like an L. The back part had a rope fastened to the top and rode on the attic ladder. The bottom was to hold the containers on. I think there may have been roller on the back side to help pull things up, and maybe edges to control side to side movement. Unfortunately I can't find any pictures on Google to help you visualize what in the world I am talking about. Another downside is it will take 2 people to use the best one on top, dragging stuff up and one on the bottom loading it.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Geeze now I feel too young to be on this forum lol. Im turnin 19 in December, so I guess Ive got a ton of good haunting left in me. I dont have any kids yet, though I want to share this with my kids eventually, and I agree about the ladder thing, Im a big guy, 6'2" and around 230, just stalky I guess youd say, but I know some of those boxes of lights and foggers have to weigh a good 50 pounds, so Im prayin to the ladder gods I dont break the darn thing is two lol  the cement floor in the garage is one thing Id rather not kiss haha


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 68 years old and still going strong! Ow! My Back! Someone call 911.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm 37, but lots of health problems.but even being sick this halloween, I still managed(with the neighbor kids help ) to kinda pull it off. hope next years better. I feel old. but still young at heart! I don't think I'll ever get tired of hearing screams(unless there mine lol) I think I'll keep goin untill I have to pay someone to put up props.well I just got my new prop for next year...me dressed as an scary old man corpse in a motorized wheelchair. my neighbor just gave me the chair this morning. should help in years to come LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dr Moribus- you're my hero- I hope I can still set up a haunt at 68!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

All of the electronics of my pirate stage are under the stage. There's a 3 1/2' head clearance under the stage so I have to do all the configuration on my knees. It took a week for me to recover after halloween. I'm 47 and feeling it.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 39 and pretty much set up our little yard haunt by myself since I took the day off from work and my husband couldn't. He did help me take it down and that (for me) is the hardest part since I hate having to put away all that cool stuff.

Another Peter Pan card member here, too, by the way. I will haunt as long as I can! I know my son will carry it on; he's already planning next year's costume!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am 31 years old. I have one 5yr old daughter. We have 7 acres of land, way out in the country.. I am addicted to Halloween yard haunting, but no one will come and see it... I guess I do all this for myself.. My daughter and husband think I am nuts, but they smile and help as much as I ask... I do have arthritis all ready, I am terrified of heights, and truly am scared to death of spiders and scary movies... So why in the world do I love Halloween. I guess I am weird like that.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm just now 38. Holy crap where have the years gone? Still feel like a kid except my middle age jiggle slows me down a little when I'm chasing the little farts around the yard trying to scare the bejeebies out of them. Other than that I'm gonna keep on doing my haunt thing until I can't haunt no more. Like some other members, we're out in the sticks and no one sees all the work we do except those who come to our party. Of course we'd love to have any of you in our area who would like to come join us!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> middle age jiggle slows me down a little when I'm chasing the little farts around


That's too funny BooBerrie. But I am sorry to say you can't be middle age yet. Life expectancy is in the 80's so you will have to wait longer to claim middle age status. "I" on the other hand have reached middle age, although a palm reader told me I will live a very long life.

My age actually works to my benefit with setting up a home haunt. Since I am new to the hobby I can consider what will work for us 5-10 years down the road (then we will enlist my son and grandson to help). My husband is actually several years older than I am and repeated injuries on the job as a police officer have left behind some joint stiffness. So we just have to keep things light. When I was working, I would never have had time to work on these projects so I also consider not working at this point a bonus.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm 40 and I do what I can...luckily my tastes are simple, some cardboard cutouts, a skull or two, a couple of lights and some sound and I'm happy. MP3 players make the sound part a lot more convenient than before, too...it's all so small and easy to tuck away into a little space, one doesn't have to worry so much about speaker wire.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Halloween is what keeps me young...I am only 40. Too old to chase teenieboppers about, but not too old to create the atmosphere in which teenieboppers can be chased in!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I just turned 60, and yes I have slowed down some.
Still very healthy though I'm happy to say.

I have seen people still going strong at 70 & 80, hope I'm that lucky.

I will be doing Halloween haunts as long as I can breathe.
If you give up on the things you enjoy, you will just rust away.

But I must say this.
I work with 8 other guys and they are between 32 & 44.
Me, at 60, can outwork any of them, or at least thats what my bosses tell me.
Not saying all persons in that age group are lazy, just the ones I work with.
What amazes me about them is that they are always moaning, groaning, complaining, and most have some form of physical therapy to go to at least once a week.

Maybe they need to get into Halloween prop making, that always makes me feel better.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I am 26 and my husband is 27. No kids, but have 3 kitty cats. My husband loves Halloween, but isn't as into planning the paries early like me. He isn't always thinking about it. But it is easy for us to get around, set things up, plus he is really great with electronics so I plan to get some ideas together for motorized props. 

The only problem we seem to have anywhere we live is that our neighbors mistake us for teenagers that rent instead of a young married couple who own the house next door. Because we have one huge party every year, they call the cops for noise and underage drinking. Gets annoying after a while.

I love it when they ask if my Mommy is home...


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am something like if i remember 48 and i just started last year to do a display and the only thing for now againts me is the lack of people who still believe in halloween around me . Beside that i will go and do it until i reach the age when my wheel chair will prevent me from going on the roof of the house


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Heck, I'm 54 and still steamin' along. I do about 75% of the setup on the day of, and tear it all down that night. My only complaint is that I didn't have the opportunity to get into prop building and the more technical aspects of haunting until recently. I've got ideas enough to last me another 30 years!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I want a Peter Pan card!!!!

I'm 55, and have no plans to stop haunting. As a matter of fact, I'm in the process of growing out my hair color and embracing my grey!! That way I won't have to "dye" my hair when I dress up as Madam Hooch. LOL  I figure the older I get, the easier it will be for me to play the "crazy old witch-lady" that lives down the street. Sure, there are days when the joints are stiffer than other days, but I am and hope I will remain, young at heart. And that's where it counts!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yes...the reason I still do this stuff in the first place, and I think the reason everyone does it, to some extent, is that giddy youthful feeling. It invigorates me, I love a good haunt and a scary ghost. Halloween is the best but any time of year will do, thank you.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

You are only as old as you feel...ouch %$# that hip, there goes the back...where's the Ben Gay!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

What great responses you all have!! It’s heartening to know that despite age Halloween lives in our hearts and will continue regardless of handicaps.

I agree that Halloween does make you feel young again. Since I was 40 (I’m 51 now) I’ve developed a host of immune system diseases. I may not be able to do everything I want when I want to but the Halloween bug says, “Take that aches and pains, you’re not going to stop me!” Now if I could just get my doctor to write a prescription that states, “Patient needs time off work to plan Halloween 2008 as the Halloween virus is effectively fighting against her immune system causing “giddy, youthful feelings” that cannot be duplicated by any medicine I can prescribe.”


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

I find that my age actually helps in my haunts....I look a lot more like death now....aids in giving some really good scares!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Me, I'm at least 200 and some years, these bones have been rotten for a long time! But every so often I get dug up and put back together thanks to modern science or is that mad science? Yes the bones snap, crackle, and pop, but hey at 53 human years I'm still able to run the 20 year olds into the ground!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i am 56 and i do probably 99% of the haunt myself. i did have my 11 year old grandson and a couple of his friends help me carry out my heavy tombstones, but i probably would have had to do that anyway. i love setting up my haunt. i do have to admit i can't lift quite as heavy of stuff as i used to, and around noon i need a 20 minute nap where i never used to. but what is the hardest for me is the going up and down the stairs to the basement on the night. by the time trick or treat is over, my feet ache. i have seen some awesome prop tech here, i am not prop tech or computer smart. my stuff is simple but everyone seems to be alright with it. my daughter posted my avatar, thanks capt. jack sparrow for the 80 x 80 tip. we are working on how to post pictures. muffy, i cheked out your pictures. dark shadows, i loved that soap as a kid. i'd forgotten all about that show. whoops, does that show my age?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I just turned 50 and with the help of my wife we do all the home haunt. I have the neighborhood kids that want to help but I worry about them tripping on all the electrical cords in the yard. I find the age is not the factor - but how the ol' bod is working determines what I can do. I have gotten rid of the 300 pound particle board coffin. It was too heavy for me as I aged not so gracefully. You know with age comes wisdom.

But I plan on haunting until the day I become a prop in my haunt. Would you expect any thing less?!?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hit 50 this year, just sorry I didn't start seriously decorating sooner. It's a blast and a fun hobby/diversion. Halloween is all stored on shelves in the garages, so there is no lugging up and down.
On a related note tho, we finally bought an artificial Christmas Tree this year after the holiday.
Large and fully lit, it is one heavy sonofagun. I told my wife I'll lug it up this year, but by the time the holidays are over, I want clear space in a first floor closet where I can store it!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm 53 and I still decorate the whole house in and out. I love to see my guests look around in amazement! I acquired my first hearse at 51 and am working on customizing it so I can take it to the car shows here in Boise. I'm not planning on quitting my "Halloween Jones" anytime soon, it's my passion and I think it keeps me young.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> I'm not planning on quitting my "Halloween Jones" anytime soon


Skulkin, Its hard to keep up with us Joneses!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL, Spookzilla! Isn't there even a song? "I got a Halloween Jones, I got a Halloween Jones, boooo, boooo, boooo, boooo, booooo........."


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dh and I are early 30s, no kids.
> 
> We aren't restricted in our prop building except for being a little technically challenged.


Same here. 34, no kids. Just a dog that likes to hang out while I build stuff and a very understanding girlfriend that just smiles and nods and says, "Yes dear" a lot. 

I guess you could say I'm in my haunting "prime" right now, which I enjoy greatly. My haunt is still on the up swing and I hope to keep it that way for a long time.

I do enjoy seeing the range of people that do this though, each in their own way within their own abilities, finances and desires. It's always cool to see what people do with what they have.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> LOL, Spookzilla! Isn't there even a song? "I got a Halloween Jones, I got a Halloween Jones, boooo, boooo, boooo, boooo, booooo........."


Skulkin, If there is brother I'd sure like to have a copy! Maybe I'll get lucky and hear on Halloween Radio!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

bethene said:


> Dr Moribus- you're my hero- I hope I can still set up a haunt at 68!


X2!

*applause*


----------



## HauntKid (Oct 20, 2007)

im 15 and me and my friends have been creating and haunted walk through for 3 years now. the greatest problem with us is not having enough money to buy all the props we need. the backyard is very large and we manage to have lots of props but if we had more money we could decorate it better. Another problem we have is waiting to long to start and then rushing to get the job done.

we have been trying to enter a contest in which u could win $500 bt every year we are not prepared and miss the deadline!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be 50 this year and still going strong.
Just running out of room in the garage to put stuff.
Hoping to recruit the nieghborhood kids next year to help out.
Need to pass on the torch to future Haunters.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

If you love Halloween age shoulden't matter. You'll find a way to do it. I'm so glad that I started young. Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Gotta Love halloween!!! If you can remember the show "Creature Features" with all those B rated Horror flicks then you are in my ballpark. I am 47 and share the exact same birthday as "Evilbob"  

I haven't slowed down yet... In fact the last couple of years I work on 2 haunts. I still work on my home haunt, and also work with Jerry Jewel and Mike Fox with the ScaryU program.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Im 13

AND happy to be that. And happy i love halloween so much.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm 40 and have been a Halloween fanatic for 35 years. I designed my first haunt when I was 10 and built a "Tunnel of Terror" for my elementary school's fall carnival. 

The last 6 years I've worked at a haunted theme park and the only thing I find limiting is that I'm a lot sorer the next morning than I used to be.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

With age I have gotten more daring in what I TRY....
Also, with age has come some more weight, and I don't thing a heavy ZOMBIE quite cuts it. so, I am a little more limited in my costume !!!
I get exhausted faster, but my mind still wants to keep working, so I battle that !
Now that I am a little older, I have a little more cash to invest in Halloween so thats a good thing about being older !!!
Still not OLD though !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm 44, married with two kids. No health issues and I haven't started feeling "my age" yet!
What holds me back are a husband who hates the mess I make and lack of storage space! SERIOUS lack of storage space!


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll be 54 this week - me and Abe and Charles D share a birthday. No kids, so at least some of the money I could be spending on college tuition and should be putting into my retirement fund is available for playing on Halloween. Some arthritis in my knees slows me down a little. On the other hand, I'm much better at planning and executing plans than I was in my younger days.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll be 55 next month. It has definitely impacted me. I suffer from degenerative disc disease (arthritis in the spine) and do not have the mobility I used to have. Lifting and carrying is hard, especially since I set up at the roadside about 200 feet from my house.

Last year, I had no help, and was unable to set up a display. My DH was working 12 hour days, as was I at a new job, and my kids weren't around. It upset the neighbors, though. They were worried something was wrong. 

This year, though, my scheduled eight days off comes at the right time for setting up (last year it didn't), and the DH's long hour job is done, so there will be no excuse. And this year, too, my new boss already knows all about my obssession, and didn't even bother to ask what day I wanted for my floating holiday, she just automatically put it down for Halloween.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> The last 6 years I've worked at a haunted theme park and the only thing I find limiting is that I'm a lot sorer the next morning than I used to be.


OOOoo a haunted theme park.. what state is that in Badger?


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

AngelEye said:


> OOOoo a haunted theme park.. what state is that in Badger?



Scarowinds lies on the border of NC and SC, just off I-77. Unfortunately, they don't keep a Scarowinds link up year-round...

www.carowinds.com


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh sure the older I get the tougher it is it seems, hitting 50 this yr but still can't seem to slow down when it comes to Halloween parties and set up.
Having a bad back for the last 30 yrs, I usually take the week before off to set up. That way I can get the heavy stuff out and rest the next day-NOT. My hubby tries to help with the heavy stuff but I get impatient and start to do it myself. Thank god my sis comes down to help me also. 
My workplace also knows I will not be around that week , so don't call me. 
As for storage no way am I carrying anything up 4 stairs then down a hall and then up another13 stairs and then hauling it up to an attic..it is all in the garage in tubs and stacked in about a 15 x15 area..that's a plus. I would love to keep going and do this every yr. But the better half doesn't , he wants someone else to take over ..but in the back of my mind, it always but it won't be as good or fun..since half the fun is the making and set up to me.


----------

